# Bottom Round



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone have any neat ideas for about 7 bottom round steaks. Most likely ill grill them but im not sure if thats the best way. They're not real thick.  I also have a nice ribeye.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....Rib-eye thanks for the help.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 1, 2009)

Grind them up and make a Griff loaf.

Pigs


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Grind them up and make a Griff loaf.
> 
> Pigs



griff loaf?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 1, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh YEA! Here ya go.

Here's the meatloaf recipe:

﻿1/2 cup bread crumbs (I use Progresso Italian)
1/4 cup milk
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 cup onions, finely diced
3 garlic cloves, minced
1.5 pounds ground beef
1 pound Jimmy Dean Hot sausage
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1/2 cup grated Parmesan
5 or 6 dashes of Worchestershire
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Saute the diced onions in the oil until they turn golden (about 10 minutes). Soak the bread crumbs in the milk for a couple minutes. Mix everything together and form into loaf. I smoke the loaf on a piece of parchment paper cut as close to the size of the loaf as possible. With the WSM that allows all the grease to drain into the water pan and the smoke penetrates the bottom of the loaf making a smoke ring there as well. I smoke at 300-350* until the loaf hits 170-175*. Sometimes I put a red sauce (ketchup, brown sugar, and mustard to taste) on top for the last half hour or so.

The best part of meatloaf are the sandwiches made with the leftovers.

Griff


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn Pigs! You got my mouth waterin and its not even 9am yet.  Im gonna try to get my girl to buy into that as well. Im not sure if she like the loaf thing......I definately want to try it!  Thanks again.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 1, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Damn Pigs! You got my mouth waterin and its not even 9am yet.  Im gonna try to get my girl to buy into that as well. Im not sure if she like the loaf thing......I definately want to try it!  Thanks again.


That's on my catering menu. Griff hit a home run on that recipe! Folks iust love it!   

Pigs


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2009)

I would pound them out with a meat hammer, bread them in seasoned flour, fry  and make white gravy for some country fried steaks.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 1, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I would pound them out with a meat hammer, bread them in seasoned flour, fry  and make white gravy for some country fried steaks.


Good thinking Larry. That's the way to go.   

Pigs


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I got her to go for it! And if i can talk her in to frying a couple up Ill try both ways. I got a "fresh" keg in the kegerator and time to get some good company over. Now I can tell you Ill post pics tonight but that doesnt necessarily mean tonight since there is beer involved once again.   

she just advised me we have some New Yorks too! Yahoo! its gonna be a good day!  ( we just cleaned out our deep freezer friday).


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2009)

Think I got to side with Larry on this one. Tenderize and make CFS on all the round. Go buy some 80/20 chuck for the Griff Loaf. Round is mighty lean and so is Jimmy Dean sausage. Think the extra fat in the chuck would give a tastier loaf..plust chuck has a lot mo betta flavor than round (maybe because of the additional fat) and would take a wild guess it be cheaper lessen you caught the round steak on sale or something like that. Now them meat hammers is for the birds. Beat em to death with the sharp edge of an old Hickory Butcher knife to do the tenderizing. That make it where granny can eat it without her teeth. 

bigwheel


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

I actually got the steaks from a buddy who got 1/4 cow or maybe half a one from work somehow (x-masss) or somthin'. He gave me all the steaks but kept all the hamburger for himself......greedy bastard!       He is a friend for life!


Oh ya, and Im gonna go for the loaf anyways. Maybe ill trim the fat off of the sides of the New Yorks and add it to the loaf meat.  Damn you guys are good!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2009)

Well you lucky dawg..them home killed beef make a person chunk rocks at the sto bought stuff. Now if you really idustrious and gonna break out the grinder..might as well grind up about a lb of bacon with them round steaks. Will kick it up to notches previously unknown flavorwise and provide enough fat to make it fittin. 

bigwheel


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

Your the man! Add bacon - Never a bad idea!


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

I unwrapped all the steaks and everyone of them (round Steaks) was BAD. Im so pissed I shoulda known to check em' 1st.   

PLAN B:

I used a little more than 1-1/2 lbs of the New York strips and ground them up.  Also I added 4 pcs. Of bacon. Ill keep you posted!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds like you have enough round steaks to try a few things, so let me suggest this as well.
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic. ... ne+guisada


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

1MoreFord said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have enough round steaks to try a few things, so let me suggest this as well.
> http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic. ... ne+guisada



They were all bad.  The NY's i got from the store the other day were in the bargain bin. 3 steaks totalling just over 1.5lbs. I think I paid roughly $7 or $8 bucks.  Ill try to get the packaging and look again...now im curiouse?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 1, 2009)

Bad as in stunk? Or bad as in freezer burn?


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2009)

Ahhh man...so sorry to hear the bad news on the steaks. Looking on the bright side at least it was bottom round. Coulda been a lot worse.  It coulda been a Tenderloin off one of them Kobi beef raised under the AC/Heater in the shade of Mt. Fujiyama and given rub downs and allowed to drink beer and stuff. I think the end cuts is a hundred bucks a pound or so...or at least in that general vicinity maybe. Now that woulda been a crying shame. 

bigwheel


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

It stunk and was a little like creamy brown/ frost bite on top (NASTY). I didnt take the time to look at the bottom.  Im gettin ready to put that loaf on.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds like you have enough round steaks to try a few things, so let me suggest this as well.
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic. ... ne+guisada


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ahhh man...so sorry to hear the bad news on the steaks. Looking on the bright side at least it was bottom round. Coulda been a lot worse.  It coulda been a Tenderloin off one of them Kobi beef raised under the AC/Heater in the shade of Mt. Fujiyama and given rub downs and allowed to drink beer and stuff. I think the end cuts is a hundred bucks a pound or so...or at least in that general vicinity maybe. Now that woulda been a crying shame.
> 
> bigwheel



True - True    ---- Thanks for the advice BW. Sorry about the slam on the other thread, but it was too wide open and I just couldnt hold back.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2009)

Not a problemo. I am used to folks picking on me. The trend started back in the 50's when my left wing liberal (voted for Prez Osama) big brudder decided I would make a good punching bag. Hasn't been much let up since then. Guess I am just too easy to abuse..sniff sniff. I'm going to take some assertiveness training one of these days. If it be free of course. 

bigwheel


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

Pre mix:








and the loaf: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




some pizza we did friday pep cheese olives artichoke hearts pineapple etc:











Some fresh salsa that was just now finished: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And shes got one hell of a Bannana cherry pie commin up in a minute....holy crap it looks good! Im a lucky man today!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 1, 2009)

Good looking stuff! That Salsa looks awesome!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2009)

Now whut happened to the sad ruint steak story etc? Whut is them big dark hunks of something in the salsa? Why aint you got no anchovies and pickled japs on the pizzer?  Enquiring minds need to know this kinda stuff. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry bout them japs & fish - kids were eatin withus.  

Also Scotty thanks. I wish the camera worked worth a damn.

Its at 165* right now.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2009)

Ahhh well yes I can feel your pain on the kiddie food. I been eating it for a long time. Got to eat it for the kids sake then along comes grand chillins and got to start back at Pablum yet again.  Now I am drawing the line on great grand chillins..they can either learn to like garlic..onyawns..anchovies..japs etc. or they can take a hike. A person can only be pushed so far ya know?

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 1, 2009)

From the size of that Griff loaf, looks like your eating alone.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2009)

No way, that glass lasagne dish is 4 inches deep  and prob 16 long. The family ate 1/2 of it.  It'll be gone tomorrow! Oh ya and ill post pics of the inside tomorrow...........beers (grin)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 1, 2009)

SHOW ME THE GRIFF LOAF!   

Pigs


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 2, 2009)

It tasted great. The kids loved it. I thought it was kinda bland. I couldnt really taste the sausage.  Ill make it again though. Sorry the camera sucks.







and heres the pie I mentioned. It was KILLER!  Strawberry - banana


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 2, 2009)

NICE PIE ! Loaf looks great too!

Fresh cream? Awesome!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 2, 2009)

Do look good. Hard to imagine it being bland. Didnt seem to be any bland ingredients in it. Maybe you a Texan at heart and got your taste buds burnt off over the years

bigwheel


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe a little over cooked i didnt pull it off till 190*  ....not on purpose though. But,  like i said it was still good and ill be trying that again. Especially cause the boy ate it.  He's really picky. My daughter on te other hand will eat almost anything.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 2, 2009)

Hmmm yes..would wager that was a bit overdone. Glad to hear the finicky eater liked it. Thats a good sign. 

bigwheel


----------



## john a (Mar 3, 2009)

Killer pie. Nothing wrong with that loaf, pull it a little sooner next time.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 3, 2009)

Everythin looks great


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 3, 2009)

John A. said:
			
		

> Killer pie. Nothing wrong with that loaf, pull it a little sooner next time.



Absolutely! I didnt mean to go to 190* ....... Thanks everyone.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 3, 2009)

Been there..done that. It normally cuzed by cooking drunk. Remember well some of the best advice I ever got in my life when we decided to start making a few area cookoffs.  Fella tole me, "Stay sober..usually the soberest one wins." Swear I'm gonna try it one of these days

bigwheel


----------

